# News Flash - Firewood Prices Skyrocket!



## computeruser (Sep 24, 2007)

The price of wood is going up, that's for sure!

Look Here!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 24, 2007)

That ain't firewood, that's garbage.

.


----------



## kevinj (Sep 24, 2007)

computeruser said:


> The price of wood is going up, that's for sure!
> 
> Look Here!





I kinda figured that would happen.

Seein how all the other cost of home heating is going up...

I say... lets git cuttin...


----------



## kevinj (Sep 24, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> That ain't firewood, that's garbage.
> 
> .



To city folk, 
thats GOLD !!!

We know better though...
And I dont want to rip anyone off !!!

But, it is a good time to make a buck or two ...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 24, 2007)

kevinj said:


> To city folk,
> thats GOLD !!!
> 
> We know better though...
> ...





kevinj said:


> To city folk,
> thats GOLD !!!
> 
> We know better though...
> ...



Whatarya, Goofy?

:hmm3grin2orange: 

.


----------



## kevinj (Sep 24, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Whatarya, Goofy?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> .



Hey Larry,

Yeah... Thanks for reminding me...

But..yeah...

I get by with a "little help from my friends..."


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 24, 2007)

This one has me speechless . . .

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/431253849.html


----------



## computeruser (Sep 24, 2007)

myzamboni said:


> This one has me speechless . . .
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/431253849.html



I bet it's "organic," too...


----------



## RDT (Sep 24, 2007)

This one has me speechless . . .

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/431253849.html


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 24, 2007)

myzamboni said:


> This one has me speechless . . .
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/431253849.html





I sent him this email.....





>>>>>>>TALON said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rguseman (Sep 25, 2007)

computeruser said:


> The price of wood is going up, that's for sure!
> 
> Look Here!



Nice wheelbarrow. Oh, and the sawed off landscape timber is a nice touch. Especially if it is pressure treated.


----------



## mga (Sep 25, 2007)

rguseman said:


> Nice wheelbarrow. Oh, and the sawed off landscape timber is a nice touch. Especially if it is pressure treated.



lol...saw that too.

i'd really like to think the ad was a joke.....but, nothing surprises me any more.


----------



## njtuna (Sep 25, 2007)

how about this one: http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/zip/428149669.html


----------



## gasman (Sep 25, 2007)

njtuna said:


> how about this one: http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/zip/428149669.html



Very nice. It would be a good deed if you offered to burn it for him on the spot. Bring some gas and couple of tires. After you light it, he can supervise the rest.


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 25, 2007)

gasman said:


> Very nice. It would be a good deed if you offered to burn it for him on the spot. Bring some gas and couple of tires. After you light it, he can supervise the rest.




What's wrong with it? I'd love a deal like that out here.


----------



## gasman (Sep 25, 2007)

myzamboni said:


> What's wrong with it? I'd love a deal like that out here.



Maybe nothing, I thought it looked completely rotten in the picture though.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup!


.


----------



## njtuna (Sep 26, 2007)

it looked totally rotten to me. that's why i posted it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 26, 2007)

njtuna said:


> how about this one: http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/zip/428149669.html



Actually it should say...

Free mulch.


----------



## 820wards (Sep 26, 2007)

myzamboni said:


> This one has me speechless . . .
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/431253849.html




I'm suprised he didn't say he was clearing the trees to plant his wine grapes like so many people up there are doing. What a knuckle head...
jerry-


----------



## VTrider (Sep 27, 2007)

*Is it me....*

http://burlington.craigslist.org/for/423849592.html

or did somebody redefine 'a little less than a cord'? A little more than a wheelbarrow from my perspective, probably asking $200.00


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 27, 2007)

gasman said:


> Maybe nothing, I thought it looked completely rotten in the picture though.



Well seasoned.


----------



## Patrick62 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Price of wood*

To get back on track. As for the wheel barrow of wood, consider what they pay for a "bundle". :help: 

I found a note on the seat of my truck the other day, wanting 3 cords.
I called back, and told him the price (145 cd). Then he asked if that included stacking! 

I have not heard back since I said "no, I dump it where the truck fits"

Do they want me to light the fire for them as well???  

-Pat


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 28, 2007)

Patrick62 said:


> To get back on track. As for the wheel barrow of wood, consider what they pay for a "bundle". :help:
> 
> I found a note on the seat of my truck the other day, wanting 3 cords.
> I called back, and told him the price (145 cd). Then he asked if that included stacking!
> ...





Sounds like, by the lack of response, that was a deafening "YES" to the stacking.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 30, 2007)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bar/435635814.html
_
"FIREWOOD - $375

I HAVE A CHORD OF EUCALYPTUS OR PINE, WILL TRADE"_


Uh, yeah...$375 for a "chord" of pine. He must have been really good at geometry or music and sucked common sense inside out.

.


----------



## JAL (Sep 30, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bar/435635814.html
> _
> "FIREWOOD - $375
> 
> ...


I picked this up the other day 1 1/2 cords of pine for $30. Had to post the dog so nobody would steal it.:hmm3grin2orange: 

View attachment 57654


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Sep 30, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bar/435635814.html
> _
> "FIREWOOD - $375
> 
> ...



Thats still cheeper than what we sell for. We sell face cords (1/3 cord) for $445.00 plus delivery.


----------



## mga (Oct 1, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Thats still cheeper than what we sell for. We sell face cords (1/3 cord) for $445.00 plus delivery.



did i read that right?? a face cord for $445.00 plus delivery?????????


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 1, 2007)

JAL said:


> I picked this up the other day 1 1/2 cords of pine for $30. Had to post the dog so nobody would steal it.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 57654





NICE truck!!!



.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 1, 2007)

mga said:


> did i read that right?? a face cord for $445.00 plus delivery?????????



Nope, you didn't read it wrong !!


----------



## jags (Oct 1, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Nope, you didn't read it wrong !!



Do you wear a mask when you deliver it?


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 1, 2007)

jags said:


> Do you wear a mask when you deliver it?:
> 
> What do you mean by that remark ?? What are you , a smart assssssssss?? laugh:


 //


----------



## jags (Oct 2, 2007)

Firewood guy,

I would have to deliver that at night, under full darkness, while wearing a mask so that I didn't feel guilty if I saw the person in the grocery store the next day. If you can get that price, good for you . You must have a very niche market to sell to. Around here there may be a lynch mob, a rope and an old oak tree in the business plan.

Don't get me wrong, if you can do it, more power to ya. Just cant see it happening around here.:monkey: That is WAY over 5 times the going rate for cut, split, delivered oak and hickory. Heck, thats $1335 per cord and thats not including delivery.

Wait a minute....are you talking about the little bundles in front of the slurpy stores? Cuz then I can under stand it.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 2, 2007)

jags said:


> Firewood guy,
> 
> I would have to deliver that at night, under full darkness, while wearing a mask so that I didn't feel guilty if I saw the person in the grocery store the next day. If you can get that price, good for you . You must have a very niche market to sell to. Around here there may be a lynch mob, a rope and an old oak tree in the business plan.
> 
> ...



Jags, If been selling firewood for past 19 years and we delivery during daylight hours and we dont wear masks and their is no lynchmobs or slurpy stores in this region nor do we feel or have been guilty in selling firewood. Is there any other negative remarks that I missed that you would like to comment on ??? There's an olde saying, "If you don't have anything good to say about someone, , then keep your m.................. Peace !!


----------



## njtuna (Oct 2, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Nope, you didn't read it wrong !!



maybe he meant you didn't READ IT incorrectly. but it was actually a typo?


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 2, 2007)

njtuna said:


> maybe he meant you didn't READ IT incorrectly. but it was actually a typo?




Oh ! I guess you mean now, is what he posted is not what he ment. Thats all most like saying "don't do what I do, do what I say !" OK, I get it now. Peace


----------



## rguseman (Oct 2, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Oh ! I guess you mean now, is what he posted is not what he ment. Thats all most like saying "don't do what I do, do what I say !" OK, I get it now. Peace



Not that a Badger ever enjoys defending a FIB however, I think Jags is simply pointing out how different the markets are and doing it with a heavy dose of sarcasm. I don't think he is suggesting that you are literally a crook. To me it the same as the fact that my house in WI would be worth five times as much if I could sell it in CA. People price their product on what the local market will bear. Jags is correct in that if you tried to sell firewood at your price in WI, IL, MN, etc. you wouldn't sell one stick at that price.

See, Jags, you can make a point and be more tactful. How are the Bear doing? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 2, 2007)

rguseman said:


> Not that a Badger ever enjoys defending a FIB however, I think Jags is simply pointing out how different the markets are and doing it with a heavy dose of sarcasm. I don't think he is suggesting that you are literally a crook. To me it the same as the fact that my house in WI would be worth five times as much if I could sell it in CA. People price their product on what the local market will bear. Jags is correct in that if you tried to sell firewood at your price in WI, IL, MN, etc. you wouldn't sell one stick at that price.
> 
> See, Jags, you can make a point and be more tactful. How are the Bear doing? :hmm3grin2orange:



I think you and Jags are somewhat mistaken. If you offer a better product and provide a better service than your compeditors, I think you will have a better chance in any business in offering better quality,quanity and service to the consumer. WI, IL, MN and etc is no different than NH, MA , ME, RI and CT that we deliver to. Some of my compeditors said the same thing to me back 19 years ago and had the same thoughts as you and Jags. But after 19 years of selling firewood, I'm still going strong. So as to your "local price market theory", I think you are still mistaken. Peace !


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 2, 2007)

Not much demand for it in this part of the country..... But the tree services sell it at crazy prices.....They don't sell by the cord either which is illegal in most areas. I called for a price a few year ago and the one place wanted 165.00 for 4x16 ft what ever that is?? I said that I wanted to split it myself and they have been letting me take all I want since for free.


----------



## rguseman (Oct 2, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> I think you and Jags are somewhat mistaken. If you offer a better product and provide a better service than your compeditors, I think you will have a better chance in any business in offering better quality,quanity and service to the consumer. WI, IL, MN and etc is no different than NH, MA , ME, RI and CT that we deliver to. Some of my compeditors said the same thing to me back 19 years ago and had the same thoughts as you and Jags. But after 19 years of selling firewood, I'm still going strong. So as to your "local price market theory", I think you are still mistaken. Peace !



I agree entirely with your statement. If you offer a better product, better price etc., you will be able to demand a higher price. However, I do believe the local market sets the ceiling. Around here typical per cord price is around $240 for hardwood. Would someone pay $275-$280? Probably, but that would be about the top end.

Obviously, supply and demand is a factor. I suspect that there is more cheap /free wood readily available in this market so people aren't buying as much wood from firewood suppliers which also keeps prices down.

Enough economic theory. My whole point is I don't think anyone was criticizing your business practices but more of a commentary on how different the Midwest market is from the New England market. I personally, am in favor of getting as much as you can from whatever product or service you sell. I love capitalism!

Good luck!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 3, 2007)

rguseman said:


> I agree entirely with your statement. If you offer a better product, better price etc., you will be able to demand a higher price. However, I do believe the local market sets the ceiling. Around here typical per cord price is around $240 for hardwood. Would someone pay $275-$280? Probably, but that would be about the top end.
> 
> Obviously, supply and demand is a factor. I suspect that there is more cheap /free wood readily available in this market so people aren't buying as much wood from firewood suppliers which also keeps prices down.
> 
> ...



The retail price on any product is part of being compensated for the net cost and work thats involved and Yes, there is allways cheeper products for cheeper pricing as low as $160.00 cord in this region. There is also, no supply and demand in this region, due to the fact,we have more trees than people in New England.
But wearing head masks ,delivering at night, mobs and etc etc is criticizing in these parts. But again, as you stated, getting as much as you can for a product usually dont fly well in this region, all anyone wants is to be compensated for the work that they perform to the consumer. Anyway, you have a good day ! Later.


----------



## rguseman (Oct 3, 2007)

I qualify my last statement by saying get what you can as long as the price is fair and customers are satisfied.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that relatively heating with wood is alot cheaper than with oil or gas....but it is also alot of work, so what you are saving in money, you spend in labor. We always heated with wood until we moved south and bought a house without a chimney or wood stove..... First winter my gas bill was 600.00 per month......I put a chimney in and dropped it to 40.00 a month the second winter.....chimney and woodstove paid for in one season in savings.....or maybe my savings is just global warming.


----------



## scalo (Oct 9, 2007)

I live in So. NH and we do not pay $445 for a face cord of wood. If you pay more than $230 your crazy.


----------



## jags (Oct 9, 2007)

Firewood Guy,

I am NOT trying to rain on your parade. Truly. If any offense was taken I am sure it was because of my off brand humor (or attempt at it) and am sorry for that. IF you are providing a superior product and service and can command a premium price for it (as it appears) then by all means make it happen.

The reality of it is this: At $1335 per cord before delivery I would spend $6675 in cordwood to heat my house (at 85% of the time) per year. This is before delivery. Using propane to back up the 15% that I might not have a fire going. To use propane to heat my house 100% of the time (turning the knob on the wall) it would cost $2200. Repeat: using wood at your costs would cost me over $4400 MORE than turning up the furnace. Sorry, does not make sense.

I am NOT trying to tick anyone off here, I am trying to reinforce my above argument without the annoyance of my lame humor.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 9, 2007)

jags said:


> Firewood Guy,
> 
> I am NOT trying to rain on your parade. Truly. If any offense was taken I am sure it was because of my off brand humor (or attempt at it) and am sorry for that. IF you are providing a superior product and service and can command a premium price for it (as it appears) then by all means make it happen.
> 
> ...



The reality is that I don't have to explain it to you what you don't understand. Furthermore, it does look like "you are raining on the parade" . I don't sell cords anyway and you are just converting the prices to a unit pricing and you still can't understand. Did you ever convert firewood bundles into unit pricing ?? I guess you can't understand that either, Oh Well !! I guess I don't understand what part of the $445.00 for the 1/3 cord is it that you don't understand or you are still having trouble with in understanding ??


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 9, 2007)

scalo said:


> I live in So. NH and we do not pay $445 for a face cord of wood. If you pay more than $230 your crazy.



If you got pocket change, buy the Union leader and flip to the classifieds and see what cords are selling for. Furthermore, sale of face cords are prohibited in NH anyway.


----------



## scalo (Oct 10, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> If you got pocket change, buy the Union leader and flip to the classifieds and see what cords are selling for. Furthermore, sale of face cords are prohibited in NH anyway.



DRY FIREWOOD, cut, split. You pick up in Weare NH. $200/cord. 486-8618. 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/07/2007

DRY Firewood. ?The very best dry hardwood firewood? say our customers. Cut & split 1 yr, $260/cord delivered. 487-2900, 8 to 4; 325-5771 after 4 PM & weekends. 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/10/2007


FIREWOOD oak & maple cut & split $175.00 per cord 483-0157 or 493-4314. 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/10/2007 

FIREWOOD. $230/cord. Seasoned 18 mos., delivered. Please call 603-494-1037 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/07/2007 

AND NOW YOUR PRICE
FIREWOODGUY.COM, 1/4 stacked cord kiln dried firewood w/10 cu. ft fruitwood, $575 + delivery & stacked. 603-437-0940. 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/07/2007 


Gee where should I buy my wood from??


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 10, 2007)

scalo said:


> DRY FIREWOOD, cut, split. You pick up in Weare NH. $200/cord. 486-8618.
> Published In: The Union Leader
> on 10/07/2007
> 
> ...



scalo, It seems like you missed a few classified adds in The Union Leaded today, or are you just picken and chosing the price of the firewood adds. Again, What part of my classified add don't you understand ??? If you are shopping for price, I would suggest you pick the cheeper priced firewood, what U think !! Does that help you in deciding" where should I buy your cheeper wood from " ?? . Furthermore, You are comparing firewood prices (e.g. apples with oranges) in the local firewood classified adds. HELLO ! HELLO !! KNOCK - KNOCK; ANY ONE UP STAIRS !! Whats wrong with that picture !!! Now start to compare firewood prices like you would in comparing apple with apples.

SEASONED FIREWOOD , no bark, bugs, mess. Stored under cover, $260/cord, 622-9783 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/07/2007





View Items For "Classified Advertiser" Print this Item Email this Item 



SEASONED FIREWOOD , no bark, bugs, mess. Stored under cover, $260/cord, 622-9783 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/10/2007





View Items For "Classified Advertiser" Print this Item Email this Item 



SEASONED FIREWOOD. Cut, split and delivered. $265 /cord. 437-3299 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/07/2007





View Items For "Classified Advertiser" Print this Item Email this Item 



Green or Seasoned Firewood Cut & split. Prompt delivery. Call (Londonderry) 289-1898 
Published In: The Union Leader 
on 10/07/2007





View Items For "Classified Advertiser" Print this Item Email this Item 


14 Total Items


----------



## scalo (Oct 10, 2007)

The point is NOBODY in the state of NH is paying $1300+ for a cord of anything stacked or not! And I did not think that you needed to see every add that had a lower price than yours by more than $1000, but I guess the fruit wood and stacking makes up for the difference in price.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 10, 2007)

scalo said:


> The point is NOBODY in the state of NH is paying $1300+ for a cord of anything stacked or not! And I did not think that you needed to see every add that had a lower price than yours by more than $1000, but I guess the fruit wood and stacking makes up for the difference in price.




You wouldn't want to make a bet on that or put money where you mouth is, would you ?? I have 2-1/2 cords being delivered again this Friday, if you wanted to tag along and see for yourself, you are welcome to do so. Furthermore, (ref; to the classified firewood adds issue) you stated that anyone that pays more than $230.00 per cord is crazy. Most of the firewood adds in the Union exceeds $230.00 per cord. In one breath, "you state that nobody is going to pay $1300.00 a cord". In you next breath, "you state that the fruitwood and stacking makes up the difference in price". Do you really know what you are talking about or not ?? or are you just posting bull*hit in trying to rattle my cage ?? POI; lay off those recreational drugs next time you post anything about me and know or research the issues next time, before you make a fool out of yourself again. Peace !!


----------



## scalo (Oct 10, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> You wouldn't want to make a bet on that or put money where you mouth is, would you ?? I have 2-1/2 cords being delivered again this Friday, if you wanted to tag along and see for yourself, you are welcome to do so. Furthermore, (ref; to the classified firewood adds issue) you stated that anyone that pays more than $230.00 per cord is crazy. Most of the firewood adds in the Union exceeds $230.00 per cord. In one breath, "you state that nobody is going to pay $1300.00 a cord". In you next breath, "you state that the fruitwood and stacking makes up the difference in price". Do you really know what you are talking about or not ?? or are you just posting bull*hit in trying to rattle my cage ?? POI; lay off those recreational drugs next time you post anything about me and know or research the issues next time, before you make a fool out of yourself again. Peace !!



First off, I have not attacked you as a person or tried to belittle you in any way but it seems that you feel it is appropriate for you to do it. I could do the same thing but I feel that I am a better person than that. I simply stated that there is firewood available for $230 and even less than that so there is really no reason to pay more than that.
I still think that anyone who pays $1300+ for a cord of wood is crazy and the part about the fruit wood and stacking making up the $1000+ difference, I was being facetious. 

As far as things being said and then contradicted


> Thats still cheeper than what we sell for. *We sell face cords *(1/3 cord) for $445.00 plus delivery.



Then you said


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by scalo
> I live in So. NH and we do not pay $445 for a face cord of wood. If you pay more than $230 your crazy.
> 
> If you got pocket change, buy the Union leader and flip to the classifieds and see what cords are selling for. *Furthermore, sale of face cords are prohibited in NH anyway.*



As far as the reference to me using "recreational drugs" I'll just write that off to ignorance and you not knowing me.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 11, 2007)

scalo said:


> First off, I have not attacked you as a person or tried to belittle you in any way but it seems that you feel it is appropriate for you to do it. I could do the same thing but I feel that I am a better person than that. I simply stated that there is firewood available for $230 and even less than that so there is really no reason to pay more than that.
> I still think that anyone who pays $1300+ for a cord of wood is crazy and the part about the fruit wood and stacking making up the $1000+ difference, I was being facetious.
> 
> As far as things being said and then contradicted
> ...



If you are not attacking me then who are you attacking, the people ??
"" I live in So. NH and we do not pay $445 for a face cord of wood. If you pay more than $230 your crazy.""
My orginal post about "face cords" was in reply to Larry The Cable Guy in CA. untill you stepped into the picture. Some states in the western parts of the country are more familar with the terms face cords than the cord regulation/terms (e.g. 1/3 cord). You should know that from living in Southern NH or where ever you live. Even you screwed up in your reply refering to "face cords" . But what ever!!, you can write if off any way you want and furthermore, I don't want to know you either, who ever you really are or where ever you claim to live. Peace !!


----------



## starter (Oct 11, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> If you are not attacking me then who are you attacking, the people ??
> "" I live in So. NH and we do not pay $445 for a face cord of wood. If you pay more than $230 your crazy.""
> My orginal post about "face cords" was in reply to Larry The Cable Guy in CA. untill you stepped into the picture. Some states in the western parts of the country are more familar with the terms face cords than the cord regulation/terms (e.g. 1/3 cord). You should know that from living in Southern NH or where ever you live. Even you screwed up in your reply refering to "face cords" . But what ever!!, you can write if off any way you want and furthermore, I don't want to know you either, who ever you really are or where ever you claim to live. Peace !!


  

 :notrolls2:


----------



## scalo (Oct 11, 2007)

I did not attack anyone, I stated my opinion. 


> I live in So. NH and we do not pay $445 for a face cord of wood. If you pay more than $230 your crazy.



You asked me to look at prices for cord wood and I did,



> DRY FIREWOOD, cut, split. You pick up in Weare NH. $200/cord. 486-8618.
> Published In: The Union Leader
> on 10/07/2007
> 
> ...



Still have not attacked anyone, only did what you aked me to do



> The point is NOBODY in the state of NH is paying $1300+ for a cord of anything stacked or not! And I did not think that you needed to see every add that had a lower price than yours by more than $1000, but I guess the fruit wood and stacking makes up for the difference in price (sarcastic).



The above statement was kind of incorrect because apparently there are people who will pay $1300 for a cord of wood , but still I have not attacked anyone



> First off, I have not attacked you as a person or tried to belittle you in any way but it seems that you feel it is appropriate for you to do it. I could do the same thing but I feel that I am a better person than that. I simply stated that there is firewood available for $230 and even less than that so there is really no reason to pay more than that.
> I still think that anyone who pays $1300+ for a cord of wood is crazy and the part about the fruit wood and stacking making up the $1000+ difference, I was being facetious.





> As far as the reference to me using "recreational drugs" I'll just write that off to ignorance and you not knowing me



So who did I attack with my original opinion? and I am who my name says I am and I do live in Milford, NH (So. NH). and this is the last thing I have to say about this.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 11, 2007)

scalo said:


> I did not attack anyone, I stated my opinion.
> 
> 
> You asked me to look at prices for cord wood and I did,
> ...



Milford NH ?? I though all the people in Milford was smart, intelligent and well educated people. boy was I wrong. Oh Well !!


----------



## scalo (Oct 11, 2007)

> Milford NH ?? I though all the people in Milford was smart, intelligent and well educated people. boy was I wrong. Oh Well !!



oooh you got me


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 11, 2007)

scalo said:


> oooh you got me



Take care, have a good day !!


----------



## starter (Oct 11, 2007)

scalo said:


> oooh you got me





Firewood Guy USA said:


> Milford NH ?? I though all the people in Milford was smart, intelligent and well educated people. boy was I wrong. Oh Well !!



For a business person you seem to be lacking tolerance of criticism, hope you don't treat your customers this way... 

Kiln-dried hardwoods??!? you got a kiln?? sounds like those are offcuts from the local lumber yard.

You sound like a "BBQ wood"/"used car" salesman, not a firewood guy. Anyone would have trouble heating their home at that price, might as well switch to coal, ha ha ha. But hey, if people are buying then you're flying!

Please don't take this personally, just my $0.02.

Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 11, 2007)

starter said:


> For a business person you seem to be lacking tolerance of criticism, hope you don't treat your customers this way...
> 
> Kiln-dried hardwoods??!? you got a kiln?? sounds like those are offcuts from the local lumber yard.
> 
> ...



Yah Right ! "dont take criticism personally". When people tend to criticize/attack you, what do you do ?? Furthermore, who said I was a business person !! I don't have any diplomas in business management or in used car salesmanship and no they are not cutoffs. Is there any more negative remarks you would like to post before I close ?? Most of the consumers in the region uses our firewood for supplemental heating. Do you know what supplemental heating means ?? Do you want me to spell it for U ?? So who said anything : ...at that price.." that people use firewood entirely to heat their homes ?? Furthermore, there is no deceptive business practices here, so what part of that don't you understand. One more thing, don't take my attacks to you personally, just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## danlauer6 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm new here but I have seen some of the way you treat your customers or potential customers. See below link. Some questions though what does it cost you to kiln dry your wood? How long does it take to kiln dry a cord of wood? Yes I do believe that this would be added value to some but most of us keep our wood stacked out side, and even though kiln drying would kill any and all bugs that are in the wood at the time of drying it does not stop bugs that are outside with the wood when it is stacked from crawling onto or into the wood. Other than killing off bugs and drying the wood what other values does kiln drying add to the wood?


http://www.firewoodcenter.com/discussionforum/ShowMessage.asp?ID=1696


----------



## starter (Oct 11, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Yah Right ! "dont take criticism personally". When people tend to criticize/attack you, what do you do ?? Furthermore, who said I was a business person !! I don't have any diplomas in business management or in used car salesmanship and no they are not cutoffs. Is there any more negative remarks you would like to post before I close ?? Most of the consumers in the region uses our firewood for supplemental heating. Do you know what supplemental heating means ?? Do you want me to spell it for U ?? So who said anything : ...at that price.." that people use firewood entirely to heat their homes ?? Furthermore, there is no deceptive business practices here, so what part of that don't you understand. One more thing, don't take my attacks to you personally, just my 2 cents worth.



OK firewood, no problem, I was just commenting on your defensiveness and my point seems to be proven by your response.

After Dan's post I see that this is your normal. Nice web site though, the dripping sarcasm, rudeness, and insecurity doesn't even show itself. Good business practice.

Good luck, you'd starve here.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 11, 2007)

starter said:


> OK firewood, no problem, I was just commenting on your defensiveness and my point seems to be proven by your response.
> 
> After Dan's post I see that this is your normal. Nice web site though, the dripping sarcasm, rudeness, and insecurity doesn't even show itself. Good business practice.
> 
> Good luck, you'd starve here.



everywhere he goes a schitt storm follows him, there was a 5 page thread on ********** that resulted in him getting banned..... lol


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 11, 2007)

danlauer6 said:


> I'm new here but I have seen some of the way you treat your customers or potential customers. See below link. Some questions though what does it cost you to kiln dry your wood? How long does it take to kiln dry a cord of wood? Yes I do believe that this would be added value to some but most of us keep our wood stacked out side, and even though kiln drying would kill any and all bugs that are in the wood at the time of drying it does not stop bugs that are outside with the wood when it is stacked from crawling onto or into the wood. Other than killing off bugs and drying the wood what other values does kiln drying add to the wood?
> 
> 
> http://www.firewoodcenter.com/discussionforum/ShowMessage.asp?ID=1696



The cost to kiln dry varies quite a bit from one drying process to another. Usually, it takes about 2 to 3 days in ideal conditions and I have seen it take up to 5 to 6 days. Whats real good about Kiln Drying, it is a treatment for bug, insect and diseased infestation and also a treatment for mold and mildew. Therefore, you can ship this firewood out of a quarantine area legally and its exceptable as a treatment by USDA/APHIS. The second most importance, is that you can take freshly cut (green) firewood and have it become well seasoned (low M/C) within a week, therefore you don't need to store large inventories of green processed firewood over the summer months to become seasoned. It been working well with us from switching from air dried firewood to Kiln Dried firewood back in the mid 90's. I guess the best value is, that the consumers like it better than Air Dried firewood. These are the facts, what I have concluded over the past 19 years., Of course, you may get different opinions from other dealers and consumers, too. I think the finish product and the performance of burning kiln dried firewood, speaks for itself.


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> everywhere he goes a schitt storm follows him



Reminds me of someone elseopcorn:


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 12, 2007)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 



carvinmark said:


> Reminds me of someone elseopcorn:



whoszat?

 opcorn:


----------



## starter (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> everywhere he goes a schitt storm follows him, there was a 5 page thread on ********** that resulted in him getting banned..... lol



I can understand why... every forum has 'em...:notrolls2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 12, 2007)

Convenience stores around here sell bags of wood containing one third of that amount of wood for about $6.99. Just go's to show, You pay for Convenience... LOL


----------



## danlauer6 (Oct 12, 2007)

They sell it here as well for $4.99 you can get a bag or bundle of tooth picks.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Oct 12, 2007)

danlauer6 said:


> I'm new here but I have seen some of the way you treat your customers or potential customers. See below link. Some questions though what does it cost you to kiln dry your wood? How long does it take to kiln dry a cord of wood? Yes I do believe that this would be added value to some but most of us keep our wood stacked out side, and even though kiln drying would kill any and all bugs that are in the wood at the time of drying it does not stop bugs that are outside with the wood when it is stacked from crawling onto or into the wood. Other than killing off bugs and drying the wood what other values does kiln drying add to the wood?
> 
> 
> http://www.firewoodcenter.com/discussionforum/ShowMessage.asp?ID=1696



danlauer, You attached a link to a reply that I answered to Frank. You also stated " I have seen some of the way you treat your customers or potential customers" . I guess my question is to you now, what are you insinuating ?? or what do you mean by your post on how I treat customers and or protential customers answers?? Explain yourself


----------



## bigair (Oct 12, 2007)

This one would probably be worth the drive.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/zip/438124437.html


----------



## starter (Oct 12, 2007)

*Sssshhhhhh....*

be very very quiet, it's the sound of a troll being baited LOL 
 

Crikey, he's a cranky one...

Look, look, there 'e goes, he's got it...


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 13, 2007)

What article? I read back through looking for an article to find out who you confused me with..... This is only my third post to this thread and I haven't posted any articles!!! But after reading through some of your posts I now understand why you have a bug up your a$$. Your business practices are a Bunch of BS...... There is no way in hell you are selling any firewood in NH for those prices to anybody except the occasional poor old lady who thinks your a nice boy........I am also betting by your attidued that you are not a native to the Vermont/New Hampshire area..... I would bet you are a transplant native Mass-hole.
Kiln dry in 3-6 days......can't even KD 1x4s in 6 weeks of time, and you are trying to con people into beleaving a piece of firewood can be done that soon!


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 13, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> Okay.... I will settle this IF YOU ARE CHARGING MORE THAN 225.00 per full cord anywhere is the country for seasond split and delivered.....I think you are screwing your customers. On the other hand, a cord of seasoned oak = 25.7 million btu. it takes 217 gal of #2 fuel oil to match that energy level and I fuel oil costs nearly 3.00 per gallon.




Come out west(Cali). . . $250/cord for oak is impossible to find. $350-400/cord is the norm (and it sells). $225 is for a cord of pine/mixed wood.

So, you didn't settle anything


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 13, 2007)

awh....your post got deleated....so now you don't have to own up to anything....
Seeing as you didn't make any claims about being native to NH I guess it verifies that you are not..... maybe move to Mass......you will fit in better down there.
Thanks for the invite....can I bring a moisture meter with me for some random kiln dried firewood samples?


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 13, 2007)

myzamboni said:


> Come out west(Cali). . . $250/cord for oak is impossible to find. $350-400/cord is the norm (and it sells). $225 is for a cord of pine/mixed wood.
> 
> So, you didn't settle anything



I think that is reasonable considering that the wood needs to be trucked in in that area and wood would be used for decorative fires.....not to heat a home...... New Hampsire on the other hand firewood is cut local in large quantities and is often the primary heat source.

"Cali" is not a good location for price comparisions... I sold an entire jeep wrangler a few years ago to a guy in LA who needed the fuel injection system off of it because it was cheaper to buy the whole thing from me in Vermont and have it shipped to cali than it was to just buy the injection system at a local auto recycler.

The fact that an outfit in New Hampshire is selling wood for more than it can be had in California goes to show that they are sticking it to their customers.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 14, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> I think that is reasonable considering that the wood needs to be trucked in in that area and wood would be used for decorative fires.....not to heat a home...... New Hampsire on the other hand firewood is cut local in large quantities and is often the primary heat source.
> 
> "Cali" is not a good location for price comparisions... I sold an entire jeep wrangler a few years ago to a guy in LA who needed the fuel injection system off of it because it was cheaper to buy the whole thing from me in Vermont and have it shipped to cali than it was to just buy the injection system at a local auto recycler.
> 
> The fact that an outfit in New Hampshire is selling wood for more than it can be had in California goes to show that they are sticking it to their customers.




I was merely killing your point. You said anywhere, not me. BTW, they are not trucking the oak into Cali, we have our own


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 14, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> I think that is reasonable considering that the wood needs to be trucked in in that area and wood would be used for decorative fires.....not to heat a home......



Not true. I live about 60 miles east of Los Angeles. Our woodstove has been burning for a few weeks now. Our lake (seven miles long and about a mile wide) freezes over during winter.

Most of our winter heat comes from wood - about half of which I cut here locally.

Here is a firewood outfit that is down the hill from me Homestead Firewood . Their prices are a little bit steep for the area but not way out of line.

.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Not true. I live about 60 miles east of Los Angeles. Our woodstove has been burning for a few weeks now. Our lake (seven miles long and about a mile wide) freezes over during winter.
> 
> Most of our winter heat comes from wood - about half of which I cut here locally.
> 
> ...



60 miles outside the city and this wood you linked to is nearly half the price of what was quoted for the area above... The only way to get close is to order straight oak which is still cheaper, but will always cost more because they have to sort it out. I would consider 60 miles.... trucking it in......a dump truck loaded with firewood running 60 miles is going to burn through 20-25 gallons of fuel out and back at whatever diesel cost there......customer would be paying for trucking.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2007)

myzamboni said:


> I was merely killing your point. You said anywhere, not me. BTW, they are not trucking the oak into Cali, we have our own



I did say anywhere, but I also stated that "I thought they where sticking it to their customers".... My opinion is just that.....anybody else can feel how they want.... I wouldn't even pay 150 per full cord of firewood which is why I cut all of my own. You have to admit that mixed hardwood split and delivered in California for 260 per cord shows that 575 per cord in New Hampshire is way over priced.


----------



## scalo (Oct 14, 2007)

The $575 is not for a cord that is for a 1/3 cord delivered and stacked it was around $1375 for a cord from him.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 14, 2007)

scalo said:


> The $575 is not for a cord that is for a 1/3 cord delivered and stacked it was around $1375 for a cord from him.


They cannot possibly be selling any at that price 
Last time I bought firewood in Vermont I payed 100.00 for three cord oak, blocked, and delivered, but not split, .... that was only maybe 8 years ago. After splitting and stacking the load was closer to five cord.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 14, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> They cannot possibly be selling any at that price
> Last time I bought firewood in Vermont I payed 100.00 for three cord oak, blocked, and delivered, but not split, .... that was only maybe 8 years ago. After splitting and stacking the load was closer to five cord.



Query firewood on the SF Bay Area Craigslist and you will quickly see how out of touch you are with firewood prices (this suggestion is merely educational and not a slam). Like you, I find it ridiculous and scrounge for my wood.


----------



## GLM (Oct 14, 2007)

scalo said:


> The $575 is not for a cord that is for a 1/3 cord delivered and stacked it was around $1375 for a cord from him.




burning dollar bills in the stove might be easier


----------



## aarcuda (Oct 15, 2007)

man, this was a GREAT post!!


----------



## computeruser (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my, it has happened again! Prices just keep climbing!! The whole ad is here.

***********************************

FIREWOOD FOR SALE $100


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 12, 2007)

Not to change the subject but...........Anyone remember the first oil embargo? 1974 I think? I was selling a full cord then for 40.00 - delivered! Boy, I was rollin' in the $$$$$$$ too! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## avalancher (Dec 13, 2007)

*wood prices sure are scary up there...*

Looking over the posts, makes me wonder if I am in the wrong part of the country when it comes to selling wood. I sell only seasoned wood, cut one year, sold the next. Nothing goes out of here except oak, hickory, and maybe some Hackberry mixed in somewhere. 
We get 50 bucks per rick, and that is delivered and stacked. I carry a wheelbarrow on the trailer, more than once I have had to park in front and carry it around back to their woodpile. Every once in awhile I will get a 5 buck tip or something. 
Any less, they get someone else. One clown sells wood by the "load", meaning his mazda short bed truck filled to the lip for 45 bucks. I have explained to my long time customers that I can not match that price cauze a "load" can mean anything, in this case well short of a rick. Once he has made a delivery to them, I get the business back. Once the wood is stacked, they quickly realize that the stack is not 4ft high and 8ft long.
I wish I could get some of the prices I see on this board, it sure would make a big difference in my attitude.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 13, 2007)

avalancher said:


> Looking over the posts, makes me wonder if I am in the wrong part of the country when it comes to selling wood. I sell only seasoned wood, cut one year, sold the next. Nothing goes out of here except oak, hickory, and maybe some Hackberry mixed in somewhere.
> We get 50 bucks per rick, and that is delivered and stacked. I carry a wheelbarrow on the trailer, more than once I have had to park in front and carry it around back to their woodpile. Every once in awhile I will get a 5 buck tip or something.
> Any less, they get someone else. One clown sells wood by the "load", meaning his mazda short bed truck filled to the lip for 45 bucks. I have explained to my long time customers that I can not match that price cauze a "load" can mean anything, in this case well short of a rick. Once he has made a delivery to them, I get the business back. Once the wood is stacked, they quickly realize that the stack is not 4ft high and 8ft long.
> I wish I could get some of the prices I see on this board, it sure would make a big difference in my attitude.



If I could get some of the prices listed here, I would definitely start selling firewood!


----------



## woodkutter99 (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys got it all wrong. Yeah I cut and sell wood mostly because I love being in the woods and running my saws. Selling it is just icing on the cake. Around here I get between 250 to 325 for a full cord of wood. That all depends on the customer, and how far I have to drive to drop it off. If I was selling wood just for a busseness I would sell it for alot more(or atleast try). I am not trying to dog anyone, I also think the price is alittle high, but who wouldn't want to get over 1000 dollars per cord? You have to see this from both sides, if he sells that much wood at that price he has got to be doing something right. I have never burned kiln dried wood, but if it burns that much better than my 3 yr red oak it might just be worth it.


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 13, 2007)

45.00 a load - I get a kick out of that - I had a load in a wheelbarrow the other day - 3 pallets I sawed up :biggrinbounce2: HUGE load too - almost tipped 'er over - Supply & demand, depends how many in your area are selling what for how much. When the price of wood is up like now, everybody wants to sell - If it drops [doesn't look likely] most of them will bail out.


----------



## OV1kenobi (Dec 17, 2007)

It went for about $45.00-$55.00 a rick earlier in the year for green wood from the last ice storm (January) here in NE Oklahoma. Mostly elm, hackberry, oak and maple. That is, if you cared to buy it already sawn and split. Mostly, people around here were just wanting to get rid of it. If you can haul it away it was yours.

Now, with the latest ice storm, there should be plenty of wood available at good prices for next season. Of course, they probably won't even be able to give it away to us folks in the country, since we have plenty to deal with as it is (hence, me buying a new gasoline-powered pole saw).

Of course, those city folks in Tulsa and OKC will probably keep buying their $7.00 a bundle from the local supermarket, regardless.

Go figure.

Regards,

David


----------



## OV1kenobi (Dec 17, 2007)

woodkutter99 said:


> You guys got it all wrong. Yeah I cut and sell wood mostly because I love being in the woods and running my saws.



You gots to be kiddin'!

That has to be about as much fun as deer hunting in the northern part of the U.P. of Michigan during a freezing rain! Or backpacking and camping (read dismounted forced march and bivouac) in the Black Forest of Germany as an Army Infantryman during a night-time winter snowstorm and new moon! LOL!

I really like my Stihl saws, but I don't like them that much!

Hey, if you enjoy that sort of thing, more power to you!

Regards,

David


----------



## avalancher (Dec 18, 2007)

*Enjoy it? You bet*

Well, i have to say, I enjoy the wood business myself, and the benefits that go along with it. In fact, I will take woodcutting in freezing weather any day over going to my regular job. It gets me out in the woods, man with a machine and a task to do, and my wife loves the extra muscles it puts on. She is forever squeezing the biceps and says, "oh, you have been packing a lot of wood lately!" <G>
The only thing that I really hate is dealing with customers that think that because you haul wood, you must be a second class citizen and dont really deserve the cash they hand over.


----------

